# Optimal Diet For Strength Training



## Turbolag (Jan 14, 2019)

I was just reading a thread posted about optimal nutrient timing on this board. From what I understood from it, meal timing is not really important?

What is the best way to eat when training for strength? 

Does 1 gram per pound of protein still apply for strength? 

How many times a day should powerlifters eat? Is is it ok if you only want to eat 2-3 times daily, but larger amounts for each meal?


----------



## snake (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm going out on a limb here but I see a UG perfect shit storm forming on the horizon.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2019)

big macs on the hour..I thought you were cutting ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 14, 2019)

If strength is the only goal, eat everything.


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 14, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> big macs on the hour..I thought you were cutting ?



Nah, I’m finished. I’m sitting at 215 now. Main focus now is improving on bench.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 14, 2019)

eat a lot and consistently


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 15, 2019)

Turbolag said:


> Nah, I’m finished. I’m sitting at 215 now. Main focus now is improving on bench.


I was at a meet a couple months ago watching for fun. After every missed bench attempt, the announcer would yell out “YOU WOULDN’T HAVE MISSED THAT IF YOU WERE FATTER”


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 15, 2019)

So what about protein? Does 1 gram per pound apply for strength? Or does it not really matter?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 15, 2019)

Turbolag said:


> So what about protein? Does 1 gram per pound apply for strength? Or does it not really matter?


I asked the same question about 8 months ago and I never really got a good answer


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 15, 2019)

Turbolag said:


> So what about protein? Does 1 gram per pound apply for strength? Or does it not really matter?





Straight30weight said:


> I asked the same question about 8 months ago and I never really got a good answer



More is better than not enough. But I definitely feel stronger with a ton of carbs.


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I asked the same question about 8 months ago and I never really got a good answer



I’ve been wondering for a while.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 15, 2019)

One word.....Carbs


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 15, 2019)

Look at Olympic powerlifters, some people who compete in the same class are built like Arnold and others are built like Donald Trump, mass is mass when it comes to strength(its actually more genetics and muscle composition than anything, but you probably don't want to hear that)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 15, 2019)

daddyboul said:


> Look at *Olympic powerlifters,* some people who compete in the same class are built like Arnold and others are built like Donald Trump, mass is mass when it comes to strength(its actually more genetics and muscle composition than anything, but you probably don't want to hear that)




What is an Olympic Powerlifter? Asking for a friend...


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 15, 2019)

daddyboul said:


> Look at Olympic powerlifters, some people who compete in the same class are built like Arnold and others are built like Donald Trump, mass is mass when it comes to strength(its actually more genetics and muscle composition than anything, but you probably don't want to hear that)


I’ll take broscience for $500 Alex


----------



## Viduus (Jan 16, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> What is an Olympic Powerlifter? Asking for a friend...



This was the closest I got...


----------



## Viduus (Jan 16, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I asked the same question about 8 months ago and I never really got a good answer



Certainly not an educated Zilla answer but I’d say protein would only come into play in the long run. I.e continuous muscle breakdown without any protein for you body to use for repairs.

Short turn, I imagine it comes down to having enough glycogen in the muscle from carbs. (your body can use other things to replenish it but carbs are the straight forward way.) 

Then you’d have things involved in the signal pathway from your CNS and the muscle itself. Electrolytes & water. Not sure if sodium, magnesium and potassium are all used but probably are. I’d imagine the nerves use some other things to transmit the signal but I’m to busy with Netflix to google it!


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 16, 2019)

My bad I meant to say, Olympic weightlifter, I understand that powerlifting movements are different, but what I said still applies, some people in the same corresponding weight class will have a significantly higher body fat percentages but still put up just as much as someone with significantly more net muscle and lower body fat. Of course, this can be caused by certain leveraged advantages that are affected by height or having a larger gut. But what others have said here is still good advice, protein, but also carbs. You dont want to go for a max rep with depleted glycogen stores....


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 16, 2019)

Meant to put this in last post but forgot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJfoNRZMRh8


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 19, 2019)

This really isn't rocket science. 

The key differential between powerlifters and bodybuilders, in this context, relates to 2 things: the type of weight gained and weight classes. 
With regards to the type of weight gained, PLers don't and shouldn't care about it. So they can afford to eat a much large surplus in comparison to a bodybuilder. This does *not *mean sacrificing protein by the way. It just means more carbs and fats. 
With weight classes you are obviously limited in how much you can truly "bulk". Therefore protein intake may be set more to maintenance level vs growth level. Keeping carbs higher makes sense to maximize training progression. And..that's it. 

Stop caring about how many meals per day you have. Or what time you have them. Unless it's like, really retarded (1 vs 12 meals, training fasted, etc). Adherence is all that matters with regards to this stuff - whatever works for you. Your focus should be on the essentials - training progression and a diet (cals, macros) to sustain that progression. Nothing more.


----------

